# The Passion Of RC Racing



## IcpJuggalo (Sep 28, 2004)

I've lost it and don't know why. Just lately been feeling like it's not
as exciting as it was.The last couple of months I'd show up for racing
then BAM! My mood changes, I pack up and go home. Any ideas to try to get back to racing with excitement? I also feel like some other racers are trying to push me out.

p.s. this is no joke.


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

The same thing happened to me. I stoped racing for a month and then raced one more time and decided to stop for another month. I started a battery matching company. Then I was really excited to see how the packs were that I made and after that I felt like racing again. Try racing another class or just get a another car and just bash for a little while. And with the other guys, just don't pay any attention to them.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea, take some time off and then try something different. 

I didnt race for a couple years (well I had no where to race) but then came some 18th scale racing near by. I got a Micro RS4 and that got the fire really going again from there I got an X-Ray M18 and a TA RC18T. 

18th scale is so great because they are cheap, sturdy, not very many tires to choose from so that saves a lot in itself, and they are a blast to race. IMHO its what racing was back in the late 80's when I started racing the most fun I ever had racing.


----------



## Derek Buono (Nov 9, 2004)

Sometimes racing isn't fun. Try getting a fun car and just bashing with some friends. I've actually been drifting with people and have lots of fun.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

IcpJuggalo,

I don't know how long you've been doing the R/C thing...Myself, this is year 20.

Over that 20 year period I stopped racing for 3 months in 1986 when I got married, stopped for 2 months in '88 when Daughter was born, missed most of 92 for financial reasons, *(although that year I still went to as many races as I could and wrenched on some friends cars to stay involved) plus I sat out for nearly another full year a few years back because for the 2 years prior I just burnt myself out.

Now, strangely enough, I'm as excited and enthusiastic about R/C as I ever was... I direct/promote a OVAL RACE series (so I actually don't get to race quite as much as I'd like too), but I've also got my 13 year old SON competing and he's just starting to get pretty decent and learing really fast.

So, TAKE some time away....Don't make the fatal mistake a lot of people do..and go and sell everything. Box it up, put it away...and move on for now...but every now and again, take it out and look at it...maybe stop by a race and chat w/ race pals...and maybe...just maybe...the "IT" will come back and you'll feel like playing again.

GOOD LUCK~

Joe Myers
www.southwesttour.com


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

2 words paint ball !!!!!! you need more than one hobby!


----------



## IcpJuggalo (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks for the input.More than one hobby huh?
lets see.
$600.00 for credit card payment
$390.00 car payment
$290.00 car insureance.

per month...........uh No.

I would like to maybe try a different class. It could be that I may not like the 1/8th scale buggy I have now. I might sell it and pick up something different.


----------



## IcpJuggalo (Sep 28, 2004)

thinking about it maybe it's because I have no money?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Enjoying the hobby*

How much do you race? 
I have found that if you do not race every week... give your self time to enjoy other things, that you enjoy the racing more. I take a few weeks off in between seasons, (Off Road in the Winter and On Road in the Summer). Then I can't wait to get back to it.
I tried racing every week... I never felt relaxed or organized. Everything was thrown to the side and then repacked without any time to work on anything. So then you are spending all your time working on your cars at the track just to get running. Too hectic for me.
Most important thing to me is to not take it too seriously... focus on having fun.. challenge yourself to get better.. and if you win... that makes it even better.
Dan


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I think DJ1978 hit it on the head with the have fun and not be to serious statement. I found this to help a lot. At a big race that is a little different story but with week to week I try to be relaxed as can be. I try to help out others also because I can teach someone something new and they sometimes do the same for me.

You can do very well and have fun without spending a lot of money. It is nice but if you can do good with little then you in my view are doing better than those that have a lot of money to spend on the hobby.

A class change might also help like you stated. Change things up a little.

Hope this helps a little.

mc


----------



## IcpJuggalo (Sep 28, 2004)

I put the 1/8th scale back on the track this friday and finally had some fun with it.Went out there with the thought of getting track time. Qualified 4th
for the a-main. Kept the car on the track and won the A.Best time I had since outdoor season began.


----------

